# Natural Birth in Hospital



## MamaLoCo

Hey ladies, 
this is my first and since I didn't like how difficult it was to (not) get a hold of the natural birthing center, and t hey also never returned my calls, I decided to just stick with the OB. 
I've already paid for the delivery with that doctor and have my blood glucose test coming up. I really want to find an alternative to that gross drink that's probably full of things pregnant women shouldn't be drinking but I don't want to be labeled a difficult patient. 

Anyway, should I be looking into doulas as well if I want to do this naturally? I know I should be talking to my doctor about it but I haven't seen him in my last few visits and nobody has brought it up so I don't think to ask about it. Can I tell them at the last minute that I don't want drugs? Do I need a natural staff there too? Will they be able to guide me through it or should I be taking classes? Can I learn off the internet?

I really don't want to plan to do this and just be unprepared. I feel so unprepared with everything like I don't know what I should/shouldn't be doing and I don't want to get there and just be so uninformed that I just go along with whatever the normal medical hospital procedure is.


----------



## Button#

I recommend checking out a hypnobirthing book. Even if you don't practice the techniques I found it was brilliant for putting you in the right mindset. The most important thing to remember throughout is that it's your body and only you gets to decide how you give birth. 

I don't think you necessarily need a doula if you have a birthing partner who you can rely on to stick up for you. Definitely talk to your Dr about how you see your birth and make sure everyone is on the same page.


----------



## redneckhippy

I had a natural birth in a hospital so it's definately possible. One important thing I learned is that if you don't like your nurse (for any reason!) you can just ask for a different nurse and they have to give you one. So let your team know upfront you don't want drugs and that it should not be brought up and if you feel like you're not getting support then ask for a different nurse (or have your partner be in charge of asking).


----------



## Srrme

If you have specific requests, I would recommend writing out a birth plan and handing it to your Doctor and Nurse when you're about to deliver. That's what I did the last time. 

I had as natural of a birth as I could in the hospital. I refused all pain medication, and requested that I be allowed to move around freely in between them checking the baby's heart beat, etc. I also refused an IV (they did have to put a cannula in "just in case" but didn't hook it up to a line). 

Be stern and let them know what YOU want. You can hire a Doula if you want (I didn't). 

My OB made sure to ask me before doing anything.


----------



## MrsG09

I'm also hoping to have a natural birth in the hospital. I would have been using a birth center but we relocated and that's sadly not an option here. I am working with a practice of midwives, which should improve my chances, but they still of course have to work with hospital rules. I decided to sign up for Bradley Birth classes which DH and I just started this week. It's a 12 week course, and already I think it's really going to help us achieve what we desire as it will train DH to ask the right questions as well as to speak up for me when in the moment of laboring.


----------



## tallybee

Definitely write a birth plan and make it known to your care providers hun, and remember not to let anyone pressure you into consenting to anything you don't want xx fx it all goes great for u xx


----------



## spunky84

MrsG09 said:


> I'm also hoping to have a natural birth in the hospital. I would have been using a birth center but we relocated and that's sadly not an option here. I am working with a practice of midwives, which should improve my chances, but they still of course have to work with hospital rules. I decided to sign up for Bradley Birth classes which DH and I just started this week. It's a 12 week course, and already I think it's really going to help us achieve what we desire as it will train DH to ask the right questions as well as to speak up for me when in the moment of laboring.

I was planning on a birth center with DD, but I ended up deciding on the hospital as I figured with my circumstances, a transfer would have been likely (I needed a c section, so I right with my instinct - I'm bummed that I didn't get to use the birth center though).

We were going to do Bradley classes with DD, but I figured I'd end up with a c section so I told DH not to bother :haha: (I did read a Bradley book though) This time around we just can't afford it!

But yes, OP, I would look into something like Bradley classes or hynobirthing. I purchased a hypnobirthing book with DD, but I never got around to it as I purchased it so late and didn't have time to read it (but would like to this time around).

While I didn't attend the Bradley classes, I did read a Bradley book and practiced the positions, but the Bradley book also helped with suggestions on breathing, relaxing during contractions, and really how to think of the contractions (not as painful, but a necessary step working baby out).

I think they could be helpful.



Srrme said:


> If you have specific requests, I would recommend writing out a birth plan and handing it to your Doctor and Nurse when you're about to deliver. That's what I did the last time.
> 
> I had as natural of a birth as I could in the hospital. I refused all pain medication, and requested that I be allowed to move around freely in between them checking the baby's heart beat, etc. I also refused an IV (they did have to put a cannula in "just in case" but didn't hook it up to a line).
> 
> Be stern and let them know what YOU want. You can hire a Doula if you want (I didn't).
> 
> My OB made sure to ask me before doing anything.

This! It definitely lays out your wishes and can really help the staff know what to expect and help them do their job.

I've read mixed reviews on doulas. They can be helpful if your birthing partner can't/won't be your voice when you need them to be. If you do decide to go with one, I would research and interview. I've heard of people having amazing doulas and some had really crappy ones who didn't do anything. So my main suggestion is that if you do go with a doula, look up reviews, interview, etc.

You might even want to see if you're allowed comfort items while laboring (and maybe during delivery) such as music that might be calming for you, etc.


----------



## DazedConfused

You could request a glucometer instead of the sugar drink. You just test you blood sugar at home before and 2 hours after a meal for a week or so.


----------



## gingmg

I second hypnobirthing! I listened to a hypnobirthing CD every day for about a month, if not more, leading up to delivery. It was basically like a guided meditation and definitely helped put me in the right frame of mind. I was able to have the natural birth I wanted in the hospital and I do think it really helped me achieve my goal. Books by Ina May Gatskin were also great in preparing me, especially "Ina Mays guide to childbirth". "Birthing from within" by Pam England was another good one. They gave me tips with how to cope when it got hard. For me, being informed and prepared was key! Good luck!


----------



## MrsG09

I also agree with reading some Ina May Gaskin. I just started last week, but am already about 1/2 way through, reading Guide to Childbirth. It's hard to put down!! 

Spunky, the birth center I was going to use was literally right across the street from the hospital. Plus the midwife had full hospital access, even staying to assist in a c-section. So with that one, I wasn't really concerned with the risk of being transferred being it wouldn't have been too difficult to do. 

I so agree, even just reading a Bradley or hypnobirthing book could be incredibly helpful! Getting DH or whoever will be your coach to read it will be so beneficial as well.


----------



## spunky84

MrsG09 said:


> Spunky, the birth center I was going to use was literally right across the street from the hospital. Plus the midwife had full hospital access, even staying to assist in a c-section. So with that one, I wasn't really concerned with the risk of being transferred being it wouldn't have been too difficult to do.
> 
> I so agree, even just reading a Bradley or hypnobirthing book could be incredibly helpful! Getting DH or whoever will be your coach to read it will be so beneficial as well.

I wasn't too concerned about the actual transfer, but I was looking at it financially as I'd be paying the birth center a pro rated rate for however long I was there + the additional hospital expenses. Since I felt it was likely, I figured I'd cut the costs and just go straight to the hospital. For years I always felt that with my first I'd end up over, induced, and a c section, so based on my instinct, I just decided to go that route (which worked out exactly as I had expected). We couldn't really afford birth center costs plus the hospital. If it wasn't for how strongly I felt I'd need a section, I would've still gone to the birth center as I felt comfortable with the transfer distance. I only decided the day of induction to skip the birth center all together.


I agree, OP, have DH read the book if you're just reading the book. It's really helpful as it helps them in knowing how to help you. I only read the Bradley book and had DH read it as well.


----------



## redneckhippy

I had a natural birth in the hospital! It really was ideal because I got my natural birth but then my son needed resuscitation afterwords & my placenta wouldn't detach, and we had the immediate medical help when required. I hate to think what could have happened if I hadn't been in the hospital. But the hospital really was wonderful. I was able to move around, be in the shower, no one pressured me. One nurse right at the beginning made a comment about how I'd want pain meds and my husband told her, "we don't want to hear that, don't bring it up again" and it shut her up (fortunately she soon went home anyway). But I second what a PP said about kicking out any nurse you don't like. Or better yet, have your partner be in charge. But all our nurses were very supportive. I did have to have an IV in, but it wasn't hooked up. Just be clear about what you want and make sure your partner knows what you want so he can be your advocate.


----------



## wishfulone

You really CAN have a natural birth in a hospital. First, let your care provider know what you are aiming for. Get him/her on board, or at least aware of what your goals are. It is YOUR birth afterall, not theirs. Then, write a solid birth plan with all of your plans. You can find some examples online of what all to include, tweaked to your specific ideas. Make sure you bring plenty of copies to the hospital when you go for labor. All of the staff needs to be up-to-speed.
And then in line with what everyone else says - get YOURSELF educated. Read books and birth stories as often as you can. Take a class with your significant other or whomever is planning to be your support person. I had a doula with my first labor and am again with this one. It is amazing how much extra support a doula can provide you with. Plus, she can reiterate your birth plans and goals throughout your labor to the staff so that you can just focus on birthing your babe! If you cannot afford one, then make sure your regular support person understand your plans and is willing to act as a 2nd 'voice' for you during labor. 
You can do [email protected]!


----------



## Alita

I had a "natural" birth at the hospital last year , This hospital promotes Natural birth in the city i live so i was happy to go there for my first child as i had no idea how a birth was ..

it was an ok experience but i had to be quite firm as they kept on offering me all sorts of things, and coming in and out of the room ..
they offered me G and A and an epi and forced me to have a needle in my hand ): , then they scared me a bit saying that if they baby stayed too long in my cervix they will use the vacuum ) : 
I also had a monitor band on my tummy which was very uncomfortable and didnt allow me to move much !

my birth only lasted 4 hours since the minute i got there but they where rushy in my opinion. I swear i almost caved on the Epi at one point as they kept on telling me that it was going to help me!

I felt that they where pushy at times , but I was clear and firm , the only thing I had to accept was the pitocin at the end of the pushing stage as contractions where getting irregular and weaker 
I was exahusted , and maybe that helped me because I ended up having my son 40 minutes after and it didnt make a difference to the amount of pain .lol

It was a really busy night and we waited 7 hours to get discharged and they took that horrible needle of my hand just 30 minutes before we left ..couldnt even move my hand for hours !

anyway is possible but be aware that depending on the hospital you might be interrupted lots and offered things and when u are in pain and tired is easier to cave ..
This time in going to a birth house !


----------



## icegurl470

I had a natural birth in a hospital no drugs no iv so it's possible. Definitely go to the classes they offer. They are usually taught by the nurses and go over pain relief options standard procedures so you can gauge how supportive they're going to be. Some hospitals are definitely more likely to pressure u into unnecessary interventions than others so I would do your research arm yourself with info set clear goals.


----------



## Berri

It's all about you! I went public with my first, told midwife I wanted natural birth and thats what I got. I also had an ob and surgical team ready to go when I had PPH. 

I had an OB with #2 and was induced after trace showed deceleration in baby's hb. OB was completely up for negotiation though (i.e. agreed to break waters but no drip and monitoring of baby hourly rather than continuously). It worked out for the best. Talking to your care provider about your desires and concerns is the only way they'll know!


----------

